# Bianchi San Larenzo



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey guys, I was looking for some imput on the San Lorenzo fit and ride. I looked at the reviews, but know there's gotta be more guys with one than two people. Include pics if you will. I'm 6, 185lbs (will lose about 10 of this soon I hope) and have a 31.5 inseam. I'm considering a 57. Your thoughts and pics are GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> Hey guys, I was looking for some imput on the San Lorenzo fit and ride. I looked at the reviews, but know there's gotta be more guys with one than two people. Include pics if you will. I'm 6, 185lbs (will lose about 10 of this soon I hope) and have a 31.5 inseam. I'm considering a 57. Your thoughts and pics are GREATLY appreciated!!!


The fit and sizing are pretty straight forward although they are measured center to top (not a big deal). I'm new to the San Lorenzo, as in I've only got a couple of rides on mine, but it feels pretty stiff compared to the Ti or carbon frames I've ridden over the past couple of years. I don't really mind stiff to much as it's first and foremost my race bike.

I'm just over 6 foot with a 35 inch cycling inseam and I ride a 59cm San Lorenzo with a 120mm stem. The sizing is the same as an EV2 I rode a number of years back.

Here's a picture... the paint is the 04 as is the rest of the bike minus a few components (seat,seatpost,bar,stem,wheels) I swapped out.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Head tube??*



PMC said:


> The fit and sizing are pretty straight forward although they are measured center to top (not a big deal). I'm new to the San Lorenzo, as in I've only got a couple of rides on mine, but it feels pretty stiff compared to the Ti or carbon frames I've ridden over the past couple of years. I don't really mind stiff to much as it's first and foremost my race bike.
> 
> I'm just over 6 foot with a 35 inch cycling inseam and I ride a 59cm San Lorenzo with a 120mm stem. The sizing is the same as an EV2 I rode a number of years back.
> 
> Here's a picture... the paint is the 04 as is the rest of the bike minus a few components (seat,seatpost,bar,stem,wheels) I swapped out.


Beautiful ride, what is you head tube length, they don't have it on the Bianchi website? What about weight?


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

The HT length is 160mm and 168 if you include the internal headset stack height. I'm using 15mm of spacers to get the bars where I need them with a 84 degree Ritchey stem.

Weight? I haven't weighed it but it feels pretty light to me. With a lighter front wheel and race rubber my guess is somewhere around 17 but that's just a guess. 

It's light enough that if I get my rear handed to me on a climb that I cannot blame the bike


----------



## briancasola (Nov 18, 2004)

*More input*



Mosovich said:


> Hey guys, I was looking for some imput on the San Lorenzo fit and ride. I looked at the reviews, but know there's gotta be more guys with one than two people. Include pics if you will. I'm 6, 185lbs (will lose about 10 of this soon I hope) and have a 31.5 inseam. I'm considering a 57. Your thoughts and pics are GREATLY appreciated!!!



Lads,

I posted a review sometime back. Now I have put on over 1000miles and the bike is still doing well.

I am 6'3 with long legs and about 210lbs, I beleive I am a 35 inseam. My bike is a 63cm with pretty much a stock setup and it fits me well, no spacers and only tweaking of the bars to a more Euro riding style.

No pictures. Stiffer ride then other bikes. But great weight and steering. Have yet to race it due to all the rain here in California.

Hope it helps.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*59 sounds about right*

I'm in between you two at 6'4" (and change) and a 35ish inseam and I'm a 61 Bianchi Cross Concept and I think a 63 San Lor. (Bianchi is C-T so the 63 fits more like a 61)
you may fit on the 61.


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*Harsh Ride, Stiff Frame*

I have been riding my size 53cm San Lorenzo for about a month. 

CAVEAT: I am not a great judge of bikes. I have ridden many frames and they all more or less feel the same to me. My personal opinion is that the body will adapt to whatever you are riding. However, I can feel a distinct difference with this Bianchi. The San Lorenzo is a very, very stiff bike but, conversely, is a very, very harsh riding frame. I came off of a Cannondale CAAD7 last year. 

The Bianchi is very stiff, but you feel every bump. I am 5' 9" 150lbs, not big, but not super skinny. I can't imagine what this frame would feel like to a 135lb climber. I am using a carbon post with set back, so I imagine some of the harshness is dampened. I will postulate that if you run a Thomson (0 set back), the harshness may be more pronounced. 

This may also be testament to the superior ride quality that Cannondale has achieved with their fine-tuning of their oversized aluminum frame. Nice dividend of being involved with a major Euro pro team. 

To sum up the San Lorenzo feels a little like the old Cannondale 3.0 Criterium frames (circa 1991-pre Saeco). Ideal for racing 60minute crits, but a little tough if you do a lot of 5+ hour rides.

ALSO: needs a 30mm seatpost clamp. you can't use the campy offset clamp (31.6-31.8mm) if you are using one of their carbon posts. I just flipped my clamp so that the bolt is forward, and it seems to be working fine.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*drool*

the Bianchi San Lorenzo is the sexiest aluminum bike on this planet. i would do anything for that bike.


----------

